# FSU Vs UF football 2010 who will win



## Mako22 (Jul 31, 2010)

All smack talk aside I feel that for the 1st time in a long while that FSU has a chance of winning this year.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)

Fsu


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 31, 2010)

I think FSU's probability of victory depends on how the season has gone for them at that point.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 31, 2010)

No way.  Florida has way too much talent.

Florida by 10


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think it will even be close....Florida is much better then FSU in the recent years....


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I think FSU's probability of victory depends on how the season has gone for them at that point.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 31, 2010)

No I think FSU has a real chance this year, I really do.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 31, 2010)

I think FSU has as good of a chance of beating UF as any other team UF plays besides Bama. Could be a good.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 31, 2010)

*uf vs. fsu ....*

Gators win


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jul 31, 2010)

FSU










Hopefully


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Gators vs Semiholes*

The way the Gators have had their way totally with FSU over the past six years it is ludicrous to believe that FSU can stay on the field with UF, even without Saint Timmy.  Until FSU convinces themselves that they can play with UF, it will not happen.  The Dawgs have the same problem of UF being in their heads.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)

justus3131 said:


> The way the Gators have had their way totally with FSU over the past six years it is ludicrous to believe that FSU can stay on the field with UF, even without Saint Timmy.  Until FSU convinces themselves that they can play with UF, it will not happen.  The Dawgs have the same problem of UF being in their heads.



Bullcrap ! FSU doesn't have any mental block with the gaytors . UF has just had more talent lately , plain and simple . There hasn't been a game in the past twenty years against UF where we didn't go in thinking we could win .


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I agree with Maker on this one. I dont think its a head game with these 2. Nothing like what UGA is going through IMO. UF is still gonna beat em like yard dogs though.



I don't think so, last year yes but things are changing at FSU now with the new coaching staff in full control. We may not beat y'all this year but I do believe we will be competitive in this years game.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 31, 2010)

I get the feeling that Ponder might be a little fragile, do you have anybody behind him?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)

Fragile ? He runs the option better than Timmy could ever dream of . But yeah , we've got  aback up .


----------



## chadair (Jul 31, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Fragile ? He runs the option better than Timmy could ever dream of . But yeah , we've got  aback up .


 no way


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 31, 2010)

chadair said:


> no way



Yes way.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 31, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I get the feeling that Ponder might be a little fragile, do you have anybody behind him?



Oh yeah we got a back up and y'all will learn all about him soon enough!


----------



## pnome (Jul 31, 2010)

fsu!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 31, 2010)

Im sorry but Ponder doesnt do anything as well as Tebow does.  Especially in the QB position...


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Im sorry but Ponder doesnt do anything as well as Tebow does.  Especially in the QB position...


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 31, 2010)

From last season before Ponder got hurt. Ponder Vs Tebow.

http://flsports.wordpress.com/2009/...ian-ponder-who-should-be-a-heisman-contender/

Tim Tebow vs. Christian Ponder: Who should be a Heisman contender?
While Tim Tebow had a masterful dominating performance on Saturday, let me ask you a question.

What should matter more when it comes to the Heisman Trophy and other honors – the number of wins you rack up, regardless of your performance, or how well you play week in and week out?

That’s because I think an argument can be made that Seminoles quarterback Christian Ponder is having a much better season than Tebow has so far.

But right now Ponder isn’t anywhere on the national radar screen when it comes to various postseason honors. Tebow’s 4 touchdown performance against Georgia helped brush aside the last few weeks of mediocrity and keep him in the hunt for the Heisman trophy. ESPN, for example, has Tebow ranked 3rd on its Heisman watch list. Tebow, along with University of Miami quarterback Jacory Harris, is also a semifinalist for the Davey O’Brien National Quarterback Award.

Yet I think there’s a good argument to be made that the Gators have remained undefeated this season in spite of Tebow, not because of Tebow. The Gators defense has repeatedly clamped down on teams and has kept them in ballgames where the offense has struggled.

Meanwhile, Ponder has racked up 2,453 yards passing, 13 touchdowns and only 3 picks. He’s also rushed for 166 yards and two touchdowns. Ponder is currently ranked 5th in the nation in total passing yards, which is higher than any other Heisman contender


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Im sorry but Ponder doesnt do anything as well as Tebow does.  Especially in the QB position...



Ever here of a crossing route??  A fell timed fade?  A double move fly route??

You get the  idea.  Tebow runs the ball better.  Ponder is light years ahead of him when it comes to throwing the football.  The problem is that Ponder has had almost zero talent around him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 31, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Ever here of a crossing route??  A fell timed fade?  A double move fly route??
> 
> You get the  idea.  Tebow runs the ball better.  Ponder is light years ahead of him when it comes to throwing the football.  The problem is that Ponder has had almost zero talent around him.



its just excuses.  Some players are winners and some are not.  Like it or not, Tebow is a winner and will do what is asked of him to win.  Run, pass or hand it off.

The guy is a winner.  Ponder, not so much yet.

He has a heisman, two national championships, two maxwell awards and a nice NFL contract cause he was a first round draft pick when everyone said he would never be.  

He is a winner.  Just because your not a Gator fan doesn't mean you are blind


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> its just excuses.  Some players are winners and some are not.  Like it or not, Tebow is a winner and will do what is asked of him to win.  Run, pass or hand it off.
> 
> The guy is a winner.  Ponder, not so much yet.
> 
> ...



Really ? So how do you explain that winner gettng his tail whipped by Hoover .

No doubt Tebow is one heck of a baller but that winner stuff you're talking about is nothing but a truck load of pig crap . UF had talent all over the field brother , that's why they won the title .


----------



## chadair (Jul 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> its just excuses.  Some players are winners and some are not.  Like it or not, Tebow is a winner and will do what is asked of him to win.  Run, pass or hand it off.
> 
> The guy is a winner.  Ponder, not so much yet.
> 
> ...


 right on




maker4life said:


> Really ? So how do you explain that winner gettng his tail whipped by Hoover .
> 
> No doubt Tebow is one heck of a baller but that winner stuff you're talking about is nothing but a truck load of pig crap . UF had talent all over the field brother , that's why they won the title .



how about the year before? or last year as far as a big time wide reciever steppin up? FSU has recruited from the same state as UF.

as an FSU fan, I would think you would be appreciative of Tebows will to win


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2010)

I have enjoyed this thread thus far


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i have too though.......sort of used to listening to teams that we've dominated recently start spouting off that they are "back", and gonna turn the tide...



I would hate to have that bullseye on my back


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i have too though.......sort of used to listening to teams that we've dominated recently start spouting off that they are "back", and gonna turn the tide...


 
Did somebody say TIDE??


----------



## chadair (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> LOL...I hear ya. What's the alternative though? Living in mediocrity...cant do that.
> 
> But I'M fully PREPARED and ready for the fall when it happens................maybe you and SGB will take it lightly on me since i havent been one of the truly obnoxious from the Nation over the years.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> LOL...I hear ya. What's the alternative though? Living in mediocrity...cant do that.
> 
> But I'M fully PREPARED and ready for the fall when it happens................maybe you and SGB will take it lightly on me since i havent been one of the truly obnoxious from the Nation over the years.


I hear you. I just hope if we do loose this year its a dog fight in stead of a blow out like the last couple years! Would like to see Myer sweat at least!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2010)

chadair said:


>



It is what it is! Yall are the team to beat in the east! Looking forward to watching it happen!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> this doesnt involve you..................


 

Ok, we'll talk after mid December.


----------



## chadair (Jul 31, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> It is what it is! Yall are the team to beat in the east! Looking forward to watching it happen!



give me yer address, I'll watch it with ya


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2010)

chadair said:


> give me yer address, I'll watch it with ya



You aint right but if you want to come over you aint wearing your JORTS!!


----------



## maker4life (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I'd like to get past Oct. 2nd first....


Thats just a prelude....


----------



## chadair (Jul 31, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> You aint right but if you want to come over you aint wearing your JORTS!!



I'll wear my gator thong too


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2010)

chadair said:


> I'll wear my gator thong too



Set down the beer and back away from the keyboard


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Just take it easy on us. I've never been to Tuscaloosa before and am planning one that weekend with a co-worker that is a Bammer.


 
I'd like to think we're pretty friendly to opposing teams.

I know I have a lot of respect for Florida fans.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> its just excuses.  Some players are winners and some are not.  Like it or not, Tebow is a winner and will do what is asked of him to win.  Run, pass or hand it off.
> 
> The guy is a winner.  Ponder, not so much yet.
> 
> ...




I'll agree with you that Tebow is a winner.  I just believe that Ponder can hurl the rock better.

We had a guy at UM at was a horrible overall athlete but he was smart as a whip and knew how to win... Ken Dorsey, he QB'd one of the greatest teams of all time.  I def. agree that athletic ability is not everything.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 2, 2010)

chadair;5167002
as an FSU fan said:


> Unfortunately


----------

